# Softmodding Xbox: Cannot Copy Files from USB Flash Drive?



## Nicholas Noble (Dec 28, 2014)

So, I'm trying to install the Splinter Cell exploits to my internal HDD via a flash drive. The Xbox formatted the flash drive to FatX, and I was able to transfer the install files onto it using Xplorer360. The flash drive is connected to the Xbox via a Chinese-made Xbox-to-USB cord connected to controller port 4.

Problem: when I access these files via the Xbox memory manager, the only option is "delete" - no "copy".

I cannot find any reference to this issue online amongst all the mass of softmod conversations over the last ~8 years. Any ideas?

Possible issues are:
- that the flash drive is a SanDisk Cruzer 4GB (red&black, refurbished), not directly listed in any compatibility lists, but anecdotally supposed to work (BUT it DID format correctly, so, yeah)...
- that the Xbox is v1.6+ (used game store clerk who sold it to me intentionally gave me the unit with the latest manufacturing date, stating they were the "most reliable") (BUT everyone online says ALL Xbox models can be softmodded with this method, so, yeeeah)...

I will be searching used electronics stores tomorrow for another compatible flash drive at a cheap price, JUST IN CASE that's the issue. Will update on results. Hoping someone in the community has insight into this...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 28, 2014)

Have you clicked on the exploit files so it shows the files in the dash?


----------



## Nicholas Noble (Dec 28, 2014)

Little vague on the difference between what I said I did and what you asked if did. Here's what happens from the moment I turn the XBox on:

- Screen appears with 4 options: Memory, Music, Xbox Live, Settings; Music is highlighted.
    - _I highlight and click "Memory"_
- Screen appears with picture of Xbox, and 4 offshoots; top left and top right show pictures of memory cards (one is blank xbox memory card in controller 1; one is relevant flash card in controller port 4).
_- I highlight and click top right memory card._
- Screen appears with icon for memory card unit (MU) 4 and icons below that representing each file stored on it. Files are "SID 5.11 Installer USB" and "SID5 Splinter Cell NTSC".
    - _I highlight either of the files_.
- Screen appears with options for interacting with file. The only option listed is "delete", even though every Youtube video I see shows an option listed before that called "copy".
    - _I sigh deeply as my eyes fill with tears..._


----------



## Nicholas Noble (Dec 29, 2014)

Mystery deepens: I decided to copy my HDD saves to that memory card so that I could, conceivably, sell this Xbox and buy an older model. Discovery: "copy" command apparently does not exist AT ALL on this Xbox! The only option the memory manager ever gives me is "delete". And nobody else on the internet reports this problem... what they hey...???


----------



## cots (Dec 29, 2014)

format the drive as fat32 and copy the files using your PC. XBMC can read fat32. Use the file manager to copy the files. I do it all of the time.

Nevermind, I don't think this applies to this situation. Sorry!


----------



## Nicholas Noble (Dec 29, 2014)

Answer found!
http://www.gamespot.com/forums/game...box-memory-card-wont-transfer-saves-26936426/
http://cirreus.com/ar/xbox.html


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 14, 2018)

so select the circle then press right you've now selected a smaller circle, copy that then slap whoever designed the dashboard


----------

